# Book that everyone liked, except me



## aurora-rosa (Apr 11, 2021)

I thought I would love it, but that was not the case. I found these characters so boring, soooo boring! The story is dull to the extreme!

The girl, Tiffy, has been emotionally abused by her ex-boyfriend, and with flashbacks of her relationship, she begins to realize that she has lived in an abusive relationship for a long time. However, the way the story was developed about the heroine's trauma was not believable enough, it did not make me feel sorry for her. I found the whole situation too superficial.

As for our hero, Leon, I found him so uninteresting, indecisive, passive and extremely boring. You don't know anything about him other than his strange working hours, his girlfriend, and his brother who is in prison. In the end, once he thought he had been rejected by the young lady, he simply gave up and never showed how he felt about her. In the beginning, he never wanted to meet her because he had problems changing his lifestyle (which is a ridiculous excuse) and as soon as he found out that she had a beautiful body, he asked for a date. Not to mention, that Leon's chapters are written in a strange and unnecessary way, and the difference of these two narrative styles between the chapters bothered me a lot and was hard to digest.

I will continue with my literary elitism.


----------



## lilysocks (Nov 7, 2012)

Harry Potter series


----------



## sibersonique (Jun 18, 2020)

Fifty Shades of Grey


----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)

sibersonique said:


> *Filthy* Shades of Grey


🤭


----------



## aurora-rosa (Apr 11, 2021)

lilysocks said:


> Harry Potter series


I have some desire to read harry potter, but I already know the whole story, so I won't feel the magic of discovering something new.


----------



## attic (May 20, 2012)

Catcher in the rye - no idea why it is so popular, people in the infp forum has waxed poetic about it for years... I found him annoying and the story stretched out and boring and I can't remember much, because it didn't make much of an impression I guess.


----------



## MsMojiMoe (Apr 7, 2021)

*2001: A Space Odyssey*

the book or the movie

i love that it is thought provoking but the book to me a little better than the movie, but holy crap it was just very hard to get thru. Same for the movie.

and I really admire the author Arthur C Clarke And co-writer and the movie producer Stanley Kubrick....and had high hopes and wanna to love it but....idk. 

again do like the overall thought provoking idea but it’s like they tried too hard to make it soooo deep or something.


----------



## MsMojiMoe (Apr 7, 2021)

attic said:


> Catcher in the rye - no idea why it is so popular, people in the infp forum has waxed poetic about it for years... I found him annoying and the story stretched out and boring and I can't remember much, because it didn't make much of an impression I guess.


I can’t even remember what it is about, maybe I never even read it, but I do see it in a lot of movies I like, psychological thrillers, this book is in the background like in ”the shinning” for example.

ive never read any of the other books that others have mention on here.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

The Giving Tree

wtf--that tree needs to set some boundaries.


----------



## aurora-rosa (Apr 11, 2021)

WickerDeer said:


> The Giving Tree
> 
> wtf--that tree needs to set some boundaries.


it seems to be a cute book. I am looking to read a children's book, about daddy rabbit and his son.

"Guess How Much I Love You"


----------



## lilysocks (Nov 7, 2012)

Those little critter books. Ugh.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

aurora-rosa said:


> it seems to be a cute book. I am looking to read a children's book, about daddy rabbit and his son.
> 
> "Guess How Much I Love You"


It's a cute book, but it's extremely tragic and always disturbed me as a kid. 

Why couldn't the boy just be happy with what he had? Why'd he have to do that to the tree? Why did the tree let him? That's not loving to hurt something that you care about so much. Though I suppose if it teaches people to empathize with trees, just a little bit, it's good. To me it just seemed horrible as a kid...like watching one of those horror films slowly unfold and everyone around me is like "aww how nice!"


* *





I've read that book about the rabbit lots of times--there was another book I really liked that was a similar theme, but not the rabbit one.

It reminds me of this one that I like the idea of--it seems like it could go on forever (but it's about mothers telling their children that:


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

Anna Karenina, honestly I only liked the part where Lev sees Kitty again (I have that scene so vividly in my head and yeah the scenic depictions throughout the book are quite nice)... Karenin sucks, Vronsky sucks, imagine these two being your only options, no wonder it ended the way it did, almost all other characters apart from Lev's brothers and Stepan are insufferable (which could be excusable if the overall tone wasn't so moralizing) & even Stepan can't remain faithful, but at least he'd make you laugh while giving you a serious venereal disease.


----------



## attic (May 20, 2012)

haha, I remember now I also had a kill tree and use the remains-book when little that made me really upset. It was a family who lived in a house with a huge majestic tree outside, and the three daughters all played in that tree, one as a swing, one was reading in it, the third I can't remember... and they were so fond of it, but then in the autumn there was a storm I think? and the tree fell, not sure about this part, but for christmas there was a big surprise for the daughters, where the father had cut off parts of the wild tree as some kind of domesticated shadows of what it had once been, and it was presented like it would be such a comfort, that now a branch had become a swing, and another a desk to read at and so on, and I remember getting really sad and angry and discussing it with my mother, how it was shit, disgraceful, and not at all a beautiful ending, as though those furnitures could replace the tree. (I think it was a bit of a similar feeling of betrayal and desecration that always made me cry when I heard a song about a boy with a teddybear that was his best friend, but then he grew up and forgot about it, but then one day found it again, and just gave it to his son! like it was not enough to forget a best friend for years, then when finally reunited, he gave it away like it was a beautiful ending, like one can just pass on a best friend to someone else, thereby denying its value, the ultimate betrayal...)

I also really hated, with a passion, a book about a creature called Plupp, I really don't know why... when I look at pictures now it looks like something I would have liked, but that book filled me with a depressing dread that made me angry. (edit: Rattling my mind for memories, I think it might have had something to do with barrenness, emptiness)

I have a bit of a problem of thinking of books I really didn't like that others likes actually, I mean I hated Madame Bovary for example, but I am hardly alone about that... I didn't get far in some book by someone called Sven Delbanc before I was exasperated about how boring it was, but few know about that book... Oh, now I thought of one, The emmigrants? by Vilhelm Moberg, I don't think people abroad knows about it, but it is classic here, but I couldn't get through the first book, it was too boring and slow. I rarely give up on finishing books, but I did with that one.


----------



## Annie S. (Feb 15, 2021)

aurora-rosa said:


> I thought I would love it, but that was not the case. I found these characters so boring, soooo boring! The story is dull to the extreme!
> 
> The girl, Tiffy, has been emotionally abused by her ex-boyfriend, and with flashbacks of her relationship, she begins to realize that she has lived in an abusive relationship for a long time. However, the way the story was developed about the heroine's trauma was not believable enough, it did not make me feel sorry for her. I found the whole situation too superficial.
> 
> ...


I'm not into these books, but it sounds pretty boring and sort of pushy.


----------



## Annie S. (Feb 15, 2021)

Books everyone likes, but I don't:
*The Hobbit:*

Too slow. I couldn't see the point the author tried to make at the end of it

*The Lord of the Rings:*

Same as the Hobbit. Had no point to it. Not well structured. Trying too hard to make it literature, but instead it was just too slow.

*The Chronicles of Narnia:*

Filled with wonder, but it didn't have much of a plot.

*Almost any fantasy novel except Harry Potter:*

Let's face it. All fantasy novels are the same. Terribly structured, unrealistic, and pointless. Harry Potter is different from that because it has more developed characters (R.I.P. Sirius), has a well-structured plot (everything seems to be in order), good plot twists (at the end of almost each book <because if it was every time, that would get boring>), it gets you thinking (who was Death?), and it has a good climax at the end of each book (either a simple plot twist, death to a favorite character, or resurrection). I think any other fantasy novels focuses too much on making a literate or creative novel, than actually keeping the plot good.


----------



## Andy 8184 (May 24, 2021)

Pride and prejudice was so boring that I couldn't bring myself to finish it. Every person that has read this book and hears that I don't like it calls me unintelligent.


----------



## Fennel (Jan 11, 2017)

Norwegian Wood, and everything else I read by Haruki Murakami (Sputnik Sweetheart and South of the Border...)

It felt like I was reading a Jorge Luis Borges / Gabriel Garcia Marquez wannabe who puts sexual stuff in just to make sure the books sell. I don't hate Sputnik, but I regret reading Norwegian Wood. It should be retitled as "Toru and His Magic Penis". Girl got a problem? Have sex with the protagonist. Works every time. Not.

As much as I like books that shed light on mental health issues... No, sorry, I cannot justify this. Especially when teenagers are reading this kind of stuff, trying to be cool. 

Sex is not the answer to your mental health issues, kids.

And for heaven's sake, use protection.


----------



## lilysocks (Nov 7, 2012)

Fennel said:


> Norwegian Wood, and everything else I read by Haruki Murakami (Sputnik Sweetheart and South of the Border...)
> 
> It felt like I was reading a Jorge Luis Borges / Gabriel Garcia Marquez wannabe who puts sexual stuff in just to make sure the books sell. I don't hate Sputnik, but I regret reading Norwegian Wood. It should be retitled as "Toru and His Magic Penis". Girl got a problem? Have sex with the protagonist. Works every time. Not.
> 
> ...


I thought I should read murakami cuz Zeitgeist. Picked up a book outside a thrift store and go halfway through before I realized it was mishima. Also Zeitgeist, although from a different era; but whoa. 

I won't say I _couldn't_ read Salman rushdie, because I did read a few of his books. . but I can't say I was knocked off my feet. He's sort of the middle east's version of John irving, that's all. Saving grace is he personally never purported to be anything deeper Afaik. 

Disliked the world according to Garp. I own Irvings books and I do think he's cracked open a part of the western mindset on several things, but I _disliked_ that one.


----------



## Fennel (Jan 11, 2017)

lilysocks said:


> I thought I should read murakami cuz Zeitgeist. Picked up a book outside a thrift store and go halfway through before I realized it was mishima. Also Zeitgeist, although from a different era; but whoa.


Oooh Mishima. I used to say that he's my all time favorite author. I'd read The Temple of the Golden Pavilion and that set my expectations quite high on Japanese authors. Well, turns out most of his other works don't hold my interest.


----------

